# Grilled Jumpers.............



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

.............. tossed into some Frank's and Butter!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

great! how'd they taste?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

They were good! I will fry the next batch and sauce them for a comparison.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

taste like chicken 

Rick


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Did you gig them yourself or are they store bought?

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Did you gig them yourself or are they store bought?
> 
> Darin


Store bought.


----------

